# Unfurnished property for rent



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

There does not seem to be many unfurnished villas for long term rent on many of the rental agents.
Really don't want furnished as will be bringing all of our own when we move.
How flexible are the owners of these properties if you don't want the furniture in situ will they offer it unfurnished.
Can anyone offer me more information.
Also noticed that there doesn't seem to be many properties available at the moment or is it just the case that not all of them are advertised.😎


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

We just arrived in Paphos last week. Like you we are bringing our furniture. We have visited several agents and they all say it's very quiet July & August but should pick up in September. If you want an apartment there are quite a few , but not many villas. We have been shown 4 properties but none were right for us.

Fortunately we have the use of a small apartment for as long as we need but it would be nice to find somewhere so we can really feel as though we are settled.

Pauline


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> We just arrived in Paphos last week. Like you we are bringing our furniture. We have visited several agents and they all say it's very quiet July & August but should pick up in September. If you want an apartment there are quite a few , but not many villas. We have been shown 4 properties but none were right for us.
> 
> Fortunately we have the use of a small apartment for as long as we need but it would be nice to find somewhere so we can really feel as though we are settled.
> 
> Pauline


Many of the owners rent out for holiday during summer to get more economy in the property. But as they say, there will be much more available in autumn


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Paphos00 said:


> There does not seem to be many unfurnished villas for long term rent on many of the rental agents.
> Really don't want furnished as will be bringing all of our own when we move.
> How flexible are the owners of these properties if you don't want the furniture in situ will they offer it unfurnished.
> Can anyone offer me more information.
> Also noticed that there doesn't seem to be many properties available at the moment or is it just the case that not all of them are advertised.😎


We came out in September last year on a 2 week mission to find an unfurnished property to move into at the end of October. There were quite a few properties available, but the majority were furnished. We eventually settled on a fully furnished villa in Polis and asked for various things before agreeing to a tenancy agreement:

1. De-furnishing.
2. Gas central heating to be installed throughout.
3. Connection of our garden irrigation system to the agricultural water supply.
4. A substantial (20%) reduction in the rent being requested.

Our Cypriot landlord agreed to all our requests, but I am pretty sure that he is one of a kind. I suspect that most expat landlords would not wish to de-furnish as they either have nowhere to store the furniture and/or they would feel it would limit their potential future tenants. Renting an unfurnished property was quite important to us, however, as it gives us the feeling that this is our 'home' even though it is someone else's house. On the Landlord's side, it gives the confidence that we are not going to make a decision to move somewhere else lightly, and we are unlikely to do a 'moonlight flit'. With our house in the UK being let out unfurnished, this is certainly my take on things!

There are always Landlords with short term lets who decide to start long term letting for various reasons, and they tend to make the change at the end of the short term let season ie Sep/Oct.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> We came out in September last year on a 2 week mission to find an unfurnished property to move into at the end of October. There were quite a few properties available, but the majority were furnished. We eventually settled on a fully furnished villa in Polis and asked for various things before agreeing to a tenancy agreement:
> 
> 1. De-furnishing.
> 2. Gas central heating to be installed throughout.
> ...


I am sure your landlord is one of a kind, he must have invested quite a lot before you moved in.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> I am sure your landlord is one of a kind, he must have invested quite a lot before you moved in.


He is certainly one of a kind, Anders!

The villa was 'fitted for central heating' and we agreed to pay 10 months rent up front to enable him to invest in the boiler, gas tank, radiators and all installation costs, so it was a good investment on his part as well as ours.

He also has an orchard adjacent to our villa with agricultural irrigation. The garden irrigation system here was off the domestic water supply, so it was relatively simple for him to extend the pipe work and install a separate meter. 

As far as the furniture in the villa was concerned, he put a 40ft container at the side of the orchard and moved all his furniture into it.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for your advice, will keep this in mind while we look around. We have another viewing arranged for Monday but we're resigned to staying in this temporary apartment for a month or two if need be- such a hardship with its communal pool and constant sunshine, but I'm sure we will cope somehow LOL.

Pauline & Matt


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

mapa said:


> If you want an apartment there are quite a few
> 
> 
> Pauline


Is it possible that you could give me, no matter how approximately, an idea of studio rental rates and where might be the best area to locate?

Thanks in advance


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Slackrat said:


> Is it possible that you could give me, no matter how approximately, an idea of studio rental rates and where might be the best area to locate?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I haven't seen many studio apartments available, but a 1 bedroom apartment will cost you from €200 upwards, depending upon area.

It's very hard to advise someone on which area to buy/rent a property as everyone has different expectations and priorities. If you are not sure of the area you specifically want, you may be better searching for a suitable property within your budget and then ask for advice about the area it's located in. 

Try Smartrentz initially - the website is quite intuitive and informative:

Apartment for rent in Cyprus, Property Search Results Page - Cyprus Rentals at Smart Rentz, Paphos


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Slackrat said:


> Is it possible that you could give me, no matter how approximately, an idea of studio rental rates and where might be the best area to locate?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sorry can't be much help with your query as we have been searching for villas, but I have noticed that most of the agencies seem to have a number of apartments available while most of the villas are already rented. As well as Smartrentz try Mr Rent and Flowron

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Apartment for rent in Cyprus, Property Search Results Page - Cyprus Rentals at Smart Rentz, Paphos


Thanks a million


----------

